# Schlamm absaugen im Teich



## egon.schwalb (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde !
Ich bin neu im Club und deshalb auch noch sehr unsicher.
1991 wurde von mir ein Teich angelegt 7 x 11 m. Am Boden bei einer Tiefe
von !,8 m ungefähr 1 drittel der Fläche. Der Teich hat mittlerweile in der
Mitte nur noch ungefähr 1 meter.
Meine Frage :Kann man den Schlamm absaugen trotz Fischbesatz ?
       Mfg Egon


----------



## tattoo_hh (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

pool aufbauen, wasser vom teich rein, die fische rein und dann in ruhe den teich säubern... anders wird das nix....

achja : herzlich willkommen hier  



achja: dei volumen stimmt nicht...


----------



## Barbor (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> pool aufbauen, wasser vom teich rein, die fische rein und dann in ruhe den teich säubern... anders wird das nix....



Hallo Egon 

:Willkommen2 

Carsten hat recht, ich hab das auch mal versucht ohne Fische rauszuholen , das ist ganz schön schwierig . Die Fische sind immer um den Sauger geschwommen.


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätt dazu auch mal ne Frage. 

Wenn ich meinen Filter im Winter ausschalte, wird es dann ja sicher zu einer Wassertrübung und Schlammbildung kommen oder ?

Wäre es dann also eine immer wiederkehrende Arbeit einen Teich im Frühjahr vor einem Neustart des Filtersystems erst einmal gründlich auszusaugen ? 

– und dann jedes Mal die vorher Fischies rauszuangeln ? – Kann dies stressbedingt auch zum Tod einiger *alter* Fischies führen ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

ausserdem wühlst du zuviel dreck auf, vor allem aus den sog. gammelecken. in dem moment vergiftest du das wasser (bakterien, keime)... und diese drecksbrühe geht durch die kiemen, nicht gut.  

ausserdem arbeitet es sich leichter


----------



## tattoo_hh (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätt dazu auch mal ne Frage.
> 
> ...


ein gewisses maß wirkt im teich auch als filter (im winter auf sparflamme)  ein großteil baut sich auch ab (kleingetiernahrung). ein teil löst sich auch wird dünger für die pflanzen und ein teil "kann" man absaugen. nur bei zuviel muss mann halt alle paar jahre dabei, wohlgemerkt bei einem gartenteich. abkeschern von laub, schneiden der "alten" abgeblühten wasserpflanzen hält natürchlich schon mal viel dreck fern...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Danke Carsten,

ich werd gern mal einen bebilderten Thread schreiben wenn der Winter vorbei ist.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Servus Ralf

Aber nur immer einen Teil reinigen (mit was auch immer), nie alles  

Sonst vernichtest du die Teichbiologie. Bei einer Teilreinigung schädigst du nur um den gereinigten Teil und der Teich erholt sich sehr schnell. Also auf mehrere Etappen reinigen


----------



## Plätscher (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Hallo,

ich mach es immer so, das ich im Frühjahr ca. die Hälfte der Tiefzone mit einem Schlammsauger reinige und ca. alle  3Jahre das Wasser um ca. 40cm ablasse um den Sumpfpflanzenrand auszudünnen und Substrat zu entfernen.
Ich muß dabei sagen das eine alte Magnolie und Felsenbirne über den Teich ragen und das Laubnetz nur einen Teil abhält. Bei Leuten die weniger Eintrag haben kann man etwas länger warten. 
Das gilt für einen gut bepflanzten Teich mit mäßigem Fischbesatz. "nicht für Koiteiche" da gelten andere Bedingungen.

Habe gerade erst die Größe deines Teiches gesehen und die Höhe der Schlammschicht, da hilft auch kein Schlammsauger mehr, also Fische raus, ein Teil des wassers speichern und Grundreinigen.


----------



## firehunter (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Ich hab zwar grad Fehler gemacht, ist aber jetzt zu spät.

Aber mal vorsorglich eine technische Frage. Die Reinigung wurde notwendig weil zu viel Schlamm drin war. Dadurch war das Wasser dann auch sehr grün und mit dem Filter nicht mehr zu reinigen.
Wie kann man Fische aus dem Wasser fischen? Klingt jetzt wohl blöd, aber mit dem Kescher bekomme ich nur 2 oder 3, dann sind die anderen so verschreckt das sie erstmal ganz schön lange abtauchen und durch das trübe Wasser nicht gesehen werden können. Wie bekomme ich vor dem Abpumpen die Fische aus dem Wasser?


----------



## Plätscher (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man Fische aus dem Wasser fischen? Klingt jetzt wohl blöd, aber mit dem Kescher bekomme ich nur 2 oder 3, dann sind die anderen so verschreckt das sie erstmal ganz schön lange abtauchen und durch das trübe Wasser nicht gesehen werden können. Wie bekomme ich vor dem Abpumpen die Fische aus dem Wasser?




Hallo, 

wenn du das Wasser abpumpst wird der Bereich indem die Fische sich verstecken können immer kleiner. Wenn der Wasserstand dann so bei 20cm ist, sind die Fische leicht zu fangen.


----------



## firehunter (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schlamm absaugen im Teich*

Naja, nicht bei so viel Schlamm wie es bei uns war. Aber dann habe ich es vom Prinzip wenigstens richtig versucht.


----------

